# possible fecal incontinence



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I hope this post doesn't offend anyone, as it is kind of unpleasant. Last night, as we were watching TV, all of a sudden there was poo in the middle of the living room. We are quite sure it was Heidi's. Heidi has, of course, been totally housetrained since she was a puppy. She is 12 now. Seemed weird that we didn't notice it as it was occurring. I took the responsibility because I hadn't put her outside in quite a while, although our dogs ALWAYS let us know if they have to go out. Cleaned it up and thought no more about it. This morning, after she had been outside as always (about 30 mins. prior), again poo in the living room, again sure it is Heidi's. The poo is solid, not runny or soft suggesting illness or that she couldn't hold it. One thing I have noticed but didn't pay much attention to is that when we go for walks and she poos, it just kind of falls out, not much getting in the position. So, what should I make of this? Can't believe Heidi would do this on purpose, yet it doesn't look like a diarrhea situation. Is there something I can do about this? I didn't react, just cleaned it up.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

When my "Heidi" was almost 13 years old she started to get some fecal incontinence also. She never knew that she was doing it either. I just cleaned it up like it was no big deal.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Older dogs - happens....is she showing any other signs of neuro-muscular deficiencies? Stumbling, difficulty walking or standing up?

The drug used for urinary incontinence, Pronin, seems to help some dogs with this....I would get a vet appointment and discuss getting her on this medication.

Lee


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, she has HD and she stumbles, her legs buckle, very unstable in her hind end. She is already on Proin for her urinary incontinence. I didn't know it would help with fecal also. I have her on half as much as the vet advised and it has worked fine for the urinary. Maybe I need to increase it to help with this new problem. Thanks.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

it sounds more like DM than HD.....HD shows up young and DM is progressive and usually older dogs....the instability sounds more like DM....

Yes, I'd use the amount the vet advised and see if that helps....

Lee


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

This happened with my brother's dog too, when he was 13, just random stools now and then. I guess it's not uncommon? They also cleaned it up without a fuss, and their vet said it was only a geriatric issue. He did have arthritis in his back end, if that was partially the cause.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Heidi was diagnosed with HD when she was 5, and probably always had it. I asked the vet when she was in a few weeks ago if she could have DM also and he checked a few things and said he didn't think so, thinks it is just her HD worsening. These seniors, bless 'em, if it isn't one thing.....it's another.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've had a couple seniors who couldn't control their bowels. I always cleaned up the mess and chalked it up as the price I pay to be blessed with having a senior.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Fecal Incontinence in dogs |


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I was also thinking DM. My Annie had the exact same problem. I could take her for a walk and she would start dropping poo behind her. Had accidents in the house, which she had NEVER had before. The poo thing was the beginning....followed by rear end weakness, dragging leg, and loss of muscle mass. SIGH! It stinks.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Arycrest....Absolutely!!


----------

